# Twilight Zone / Time Warp ???



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I have to ask -

Its currently 2:20 pm on the East Coast....but this site seems to be registering all posts hour later (until last Sat - that would have been correct but we set our clocks back Sat. night). Is it the system or was NE the only place to change their clocks? Are you all clocked 1hr later than we are? Do you all stay on DST?

....and - are you guys who are logging in at 2:00/3:00 *AM* working swing shifts or?

I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone - the post your just wrote is really written an hour from now !!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You may need to go into "my controls" above and select your correct time zone. Then the board will display your local time info.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hold on!!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK....
Go to My Controls
Click on Board Settings
Uncheck the "Is daylight savings time in effect" box
Click "Change my account settings" at the bottom

It will now be now....not one hour from now!!!























Gary


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just made the adjustment to my time. I was wondering why my post times were off also.







Thanks, California Jim and Fire44 for the info, and to woofwood for asking the question.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now, if I could just figure out how to do a convincing Rod Serling imitation in this medium...

"The family is known as Wolfwood, average young New Hampshirites who purchased a new travel trailer - an Outback - in the country recently. On the way home, they took a detour. Most of us on waking in the morning know exactly what time it is; the rooster or the alarm clock brings us out of sleep into the familiar sights, sounds, aromas of home and the comfort of a routine day ahead. Not so with our young friends. This will be a day like none they've ever spent --- and they'll spend it, in the Twilight Zone..."









Happy Trails,
Doug

* with apologies to R.S.!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now, if I could just figure out how to do a convincing Rod Serling imitation in this medium...
> 
> "The family is known as Wolfwood, average young New Hampshirites who purchased a new travel trailer - an Outback - in the country recently. On the way home, they took a detour. Most of us on waking in the morning know exactly what time it is; the rooster or the alarm clock brings us out of sleep into the familiar sights, sounds, aromas of home and the comfort of a routine day ahead. Not so with our young friends. This will be a day like none they've ever spent --- and they'll spend it, in the Twilight Zone..."
> 
> ...


Hey, I heard his voice as I read.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Good one Rod...er, I mean Doug. I could hear the music playing in my ear while I was reading.

Hey before you guys all change your settings, could you wait until the Mega Millions is drawn and send me the numbers real quick!?









-Matt


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if I could just figure out how to do a convincing Rod Serling imitation in this medium...
> ...


Yeah - me. too - complete with the black & white photos and scarey laughing clown.







HEY - maybe that means that NOW is back to being NOW. Yeah, it worked !!! NOW is no longer tomorrow! ... and yesterday really is over!!! YAHOO!!!














Just don't make me watch Farenheit (whatever it was) again!!! Oh no - where are my glasses!? AAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!

Thanks, PDX Rod - err -- Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Had mine wrong...was posting as if I was in the Central Time Zone.

...but I do stay up until around 1:30am each night...


----------

